# Possible terrorist attack - Boston USA



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

> BREAKING NEWS: Two explosions rock finish line of Boston Marathon as dozens of people reported seriously injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updates as they come in...

Two seperate explosions if you watch videos of the incident, first explosion, people run to help them there is a second explosion, looks like it may have been planned

Here we go again!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Let the Muslim bashing commence...


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The flags of the nations of the world and below them the blood of some innocent dudes just watching a marathon... harrowing


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks pretty bad let's hope no fatalities.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Is that a mangled limb or some body part underneath the guy with no top on?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopefully no-one has died


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

some horrific images there, not for the faint hearted


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

3 confirmed deaths from what i heard up to now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is horrible. I was in Boston between Dec-Feb. It's such a nice and humble city. Such a terrible thing to happen. What's wrong with people


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Video as the first explosion happens, see one marathon runner going over. RIP to the dead.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Three dead so far according to Sky News


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Madness. Can't understand what point is made when killing innocent civilians.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Winston said:


> Is that a mangled limb or some body part underneath the guy with no top on?


Looks that way, looks like intestines.

Terrible stuff, I imagine there were a lot of children about.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Some fcuked up sh1t right there.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Terrible news.Fingers crossed there are no fatalities though it seems hard to believe.


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

these ****s need sorting once and for all


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

deegan711 said:


> these ****s need sorting once and for all


Marathon runners? seems a bit harsh.


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Marathon runners? seems a bit harsh.


 trying to be all hateful then you made me laugh ass hole lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Horrible. Just awful. RIP to those who lost their lives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Why on earth would they hit a marathon ?

Well that's N Korea fked then.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why on earth would they hit a marathon ?
> 
> Well that's N Korea fked then.


Patriots day I believe mate.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

There's to many but cases about the streets these days man


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why on earth would they hit a marathon ?
> 
> Well that's N Korea fked then.


free media attention i suppose. terrorists thrive on medi attention. thats if it is terrorists.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Horrible news, watching on sky news now. Looks pretty horrific.

London police are reviewing their policing for the London Marathon now, hope this doesn't happen over here


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Joe Bidden just used the term "bombing".


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

tony10 said:


> thats if it is terrorists.


Of course it's terrorists. People who plant bombs tend to be terrorists rather than florists.

Knowing the Yanks, probably the work of some home-grown, red-neck survivalist rather than any international group.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Of course it's terrorists. People who plant bombs tend to be terrorists rather than florists.
> 
> Knowing the Yanks, probably the work of some home-grown, red-neck survivalist rather than any international group.


Somebody with more than a few Timothy McVeigh pictures on his wall.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Of course it's terrorists. People who plant bombs tend to be terrorists rather than florists.
> 
> Knowing the Yanks, probably the work of some home-grown, red-neck survivalist rather than any international group.


News just said ball bearings found at the scene. Rules out any kind of accident etc, not that that wasn't obvious but it has to be ruled out.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

IVE GOT A GOOD IDEA!

Lets make BIG NEWS about it and get the whole world talking about it and lets keep saying how bad it is and how bad we feel for their families and lets keep talking about how much we hate terrorists and lets tell everyone we know about the BIG NEWS and talk about it some more.

Well done world, you have done exactly what they wanted and is the exact reason this **** exists.

Any kind of Terrorism or suspected terrorism SHOULD NOT be covered by any News companies, its RETARDED.

Sure, people will find out anyway with personal videos posted up online, but big news channels and websites making sure EVERYONE knows and making a bit of money in the process is EXACTLY what terrorists want. *DUMB*


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Poke said:


> IVE GOT A GOOD IDEA!
> 
> Lets make BIG NEWS about it and get the whole world talking about it and lets keep saying how bad it is and how bad we feel for their families and lets keep talking about how much we hate terrorists and lets tell everyone we know about the BIG NEWS and talk about it some more.
> 
> ...


So what do you expect people with a little common sense and a sense of morality and compassion do? Completely ignore it? FFS man, get a ****ing grip!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

so bin ladins dead, saddam hussain, col gadaffi

whose fault is this one?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Poke said:


> IVE GOT A GOOD IDEA!
> 
> Lets make BIG NEWS about it and get the whole world talking about it and lets keep saying how bad it is and how bad we feel for their families and lets keep talking about how much we hate terrorists and lets tell everyone we know about the BIG NEWS and talk about it some more.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit Kim-Jong-Il to me mate. Censorship of national news? No thanks I'd rather know if something bads happened, especially if I have family in the area. Who would want to find out about a terrorist attack months later on the internet, and then realising that's why you haven't heard from your sister in months?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Goosh said:


> So what do you expect people with a little common sense and a sense of morality and compassion do? Completely ignore it? FFS man, get a ****ing grip!


No not at all.

Like I said either way people will find out on the internet and talk about it, BUT the big News channels and websites making sure EVERYONE knows and making a huge song and dance about it makes the whole thing 10 times worse and is the EXACT reason the terrorist do it in the first place.

If covering any kind of terrorism was banned on all news channels/websites then terrorism itself would be allot less likely to happen in the first place because they wont get the reaction on attention they want.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Whoever did it is a complete and utter amateur.

Over 20,000 people taking part and another 250,000 lining the route so two dead is a really crappy result if they set out to kill people.

You'd have got more if you'd walked up behind a few of the OAPs at the side of the road and popped balloons behind their heads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

USA are thinking : Which country shall we take next. These Muslims are thick fckers. We have Iraq and Afghan. Pakistan are our biatches. Next may be Iran but we'll get Israel to do that. Thanks Muslims, lets keep this War on Terror going


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The two explosions were at different ends of this street, two completely seperate explosions.

Several unexploded devices have been found by police.............


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Poke said:


> No not at all.
> 
> Like I said either way people will find out on the internet and talk about it, BUT the big News channels and websites making sure EVERYONE knows and making a huge song and dance about it makes the whole thing 10 times worse and is the EXACT reason the terrorist do it in the first place.
> 
> If covering any kind of terrorism was banned on all news channels/websites then terrorism itself would be allot less likely to happen in the first place because they wont get the reaction on attention they want.


What bull****, terrorism happened long before TV and the internet. Yes, I agree that times may have changed and with the advent of TV and internet coverage it is easier to "spread their message", but I'm fairly certain that even if the News companies didn't cover it, people would still find out if they wanted to.

Surely the sole purpose of news channels is to report on events around the world? A lot of people with friends, families etc will be turning to the same "terrorist promotion news companies" for updates on what is exactly happening over there at the moment - the same way people are turning to Twitter/Facebook etc.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> The two explosions were at different ends of this street, two completely seperate explosions.
> 
> Several unexploded devices have been found by police.............


3rd explosion at the boston library reported.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Run a few races and always amazing atmosphere with people running for amazing causes raising money and remembering loved ones. Genuinely saddened by this. Horrific.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Marathon runners? seems a bit harsh.


pmsl


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad times man :/ I like to live pretending this **** doesn't happen


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Poke said:


> If covering any kind of terrorism was banned on all news channels/websites then terrorism itself would be allot less likely to happen in the first place because they wont get the reaction on attention they want.


It would be even worse.

People tend to blow things out of proportion. Take something like this one today - no media reports and all you're left with is rumour. Some guy at the moment is running round saying at least 30 people have lost their legs but official news channels are saying that there are only 22 injured in total.

Take those news channels out of the picture and all you're left with is that guy's hearsay which is probably much worse than the real thing.

Now look at what terrorism is. I'll give you a clue - it's in the name. Terrorism only works through spreading terror. Fear. And one of the best ways to combat fear is with the truth. Problem is, you're saying they should keep the truth quiet.

With your suggestion, you're actually helping terrorism do it's work.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

always tragic when innocent people are caught up

but whats the difference between these random incidents & the western countries invading/occupying

others countires doing same on a daily basis ? no difference imo


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 3rd explosion at the boston library reported.


According to the JFK Library Twitter page it's unrelated and was just a fire in the mechanical room.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 3rd explosion at the boston library reported.


where? nothing on Sky News


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MF88 said:


> According to the JFK Library Twitter page it's unrelated and was just a fire in the mechanical room.


post 43 in action


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> always tragic when innocent people are caught up
> 
> but whats the difference between these random incidents & the western countries invading/occupying
> 
> others countires doing same on a daily basis ? no difference imo


Slightly different mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MF88 said:


> According to the JFK Library Twitter page it's unrelated and was just a fire in the mechanical room.


Some good news there at least mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

4th device possibly found.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> It would be even worse.
> 
> People tend to blow things out of proportion. Take something like this one today - no media reports and all you're left with is rumour. Some guy at the moment is running round saying at least 30 people have lost their legs but official news channels are saying that there are only 22 injured in total.
> 
> ...


Not really when ALLOT less people will even know about the indecent, it will have less impact.

BUT people want to make money, and unfortunately there is ALLOT of money in this for the news companies, ALLOT.

Dont think for one second they are reporting this just so you get correct facts, its all about money.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Look at guy on building roof secs before explosion.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Paisleylad said:


> View attachment 117924
> 
> 
> Look at guy on building roof secs before explosion.


Could be just watching the race or anything tbf. Kind of eerie though!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> View attachment 117924
> 
> 
> Look at guy on building roof secs before explosion.


batman?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

3 explosions treated as being related. No confirmation of any other devices yet.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Poke said:


> Not really when ALLOT less people will even know about the indecent, it will have less impact.


Doesn't work that way. In fact, the opposite.

Imagine there's a terrorist incident and two people die. In this case, there's media and they report the two deaths. Reality is, the people who see the media report aren't always going to pass that information on to someone else. It's not really "big news".

Now imagine there's no media. I've already explained how those two deaths can be turned into a lot more by rumour and hearsay. You've now got a situation where people who hear those rumours are far more likely to pass them on. It's like a game of Chinese whispers and we're like moths to the flame. We all like horror stories. The bloodier the better. And the only thing better than hearing a horror story is telling it to someone else.

To see how it works, go look at any country which has suffered a civil war in the past century. Normally, one of the first things that goes out of the window is accurate media reporting. Then rumour takes over and things descend into a real sh*tstorm.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Photo of an injured man. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A GORY PICTURE.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

RS86 said:


> 3 explosions treated as being related. No confirmation of any other devices yet.


Mayor talking about them now, covering his ass.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Photo of an injured man. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A GORY PICTURE.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


how the fvck do paramedics keep calm?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Doesn't work that way. In fact, the opposite.
> 
> Imagine there's a terrorist incident and two people die. In this case, there's media and they report the two deaths. Reality is, the people who see the media report aren't always going to pass that information on to someone else. It's not really "big news".
> 
> ...


I think we both have a valid argument, Im just a bit adamant on my opinion, neither of us are right, and unfortunately we will probably never find out if we are because money is too precious for the news companies.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> how the fvck do paramedics keep calm?


Not a clue, I couldn't do it.

Suspect identified as a Saudi national - http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_iMR0LCkcwASg0RQfVsH1yI


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Photo of an injured man. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A GORY PICTURE.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


 Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Bet hes glad to have survived though.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Photo of an injured man. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A GORY PICTURE.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


I would have passed out. Can't begin to imagine how much pain he is in


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

RS86 said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.
> 
> Bet hes glad to have survived though.


I bet he's just thinking "How the fvck has my foot and skin been stripped from my bone?", crazy.

Gotta tip your hat to the bomb squad though, I wouldn't fancy that job.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Reddo said:


> I would have passed out. Can't begin to imagine how much pain he is in


Apparently the shock and adrenaline kick in pretty early masking the pain with these sorts of injuries.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Reddo said:


> I would have passed out. Can't begin to imagine how much pain he is in


Not allot, when your body is hurt that bad it is just numb, the only thing that can happen is you faint from shock.

(My cousin had his leg blown off in afghan)


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Photo of an injured man. DO NOT CLICK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A GORY PICTURE.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


I work in an operating dept and its amazing how different people respond to there injuries. You would think this fella would be in complete shock/fainted, having seen his limbs, but having seen many people with these injuries, or intestines exposed (7/7 for example), some just stay calm and act as though nothing has happened. An alternative response to shock i guess. You also find out pretty quickly when staff are trainees, whether they can cut it in these situations.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Second explosion in background of this pic


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Apparently the shock and adrenaline kick in pretty early masking the pain with these sorts of injuries.


Everyone's different. I've seen and treated a fair few multiple amputees in Iraq and afghan and have seen some seem fine, some actually laughing and joking and some screaming in so much pain so bad that it sends chills down your spine to think about it.

The chief of Boston police has confirmed that there have been three incidents and one controlled explosion with more suspected devices found.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lots of leg injuries, NSFW

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/15/article-2309563-19507010000005DC-806_634x493.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/15/article-2309563-19507060000005DC-499_634x409.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/15/article-2309563-19506FA5000005DC-491_306x444.jpg


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

just read the story

so its a SUSPECTED saudi national now

america must be running out of oil :whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I cant help but feel posting up all these photos and having a good jibba jabba about them is just wrong...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Makes me fcuking sick!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Poke said:


> I cant help but feel posting up all these photos and having a good jibba jabba about them is just wrong...


nah, no-ones laughing about it.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Lost my leg as a kid in a rta, pretty much lost it at the scene, had more painful paper cuts :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

They would never do sh!t to Saudi, Saudi royal family actually own alot of stuff in America


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

No good will come of this, they will go postal on whoever is responsible.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Think u can take the possible out of that mate, shocking, i just seen the news, heart goes out to all involved!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

saxondale said:


> nah, no-ones laughing about it.


They dont need to for it to feel wrong, just posting up new pics of people who have just lost their leg like "More legs injuries guys"

Pointless really.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sadly this is gonna become more common with USa invading/backing/argueing with so many people.

Iraq/afghanistan. Palestine ? Gaza?. North korea.

Was it Egypt where they armed the rebels to over throw the government.

I'm gonna be honest I don't know a lot about the situation but with the amount America is involved in its amazing this doesn't happen more often


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Felt like passing out myself just looking through this stuff, proper horrific - can't even imagine how bad it would be to be at that scene.

So much respect for emergency services at incidents like this.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> They would never do sh!t to Saudi, Saudi royal family actually own alot of stuff in America


AFAIK Bin Ladin was a Saudi - possibly royal.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MrM said:


> AFAIK Bin Ladin was a Saudi - possibly royal.


Yes he was, so did America go to Saudi Arabia..no..and they never would either.

On the news they just said nobody knows who/what caused the explosions so i dont know where this Saudi bit came from anyway


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Sadly this is gonna become more common with USa invading/backing/argueing with so many people.
> 
> Iraq/afghanistan. Palestine ? Gaza?. North korea.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

This will really test Obama. I don't think he is the peace loving kind of president by the way. IF its al-Queda then Pakistan are fvcked, American forces have been dying to get into that country (from experience)

I don't think it's the Koreans, far too small scale. It's either a diversion attack by al-Queda or its another one of these efforts that a brainwashed group of friends get together and plan it.

All in all, sick!! Hope no more people are hurt, enough damage has been done already


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> They would never do sh!t to Saudi, Saudi royal family actually own alot of stuff in America


Perfect excuse, go to war with Saudi, as much oil as they can get their paws on and all the Saudi owned business's in America sold to American business men.

FTR though I don't think it will be simply a 'Saudi national' for much longer. I bet numerous terrorist factions are already sending videos claiming their involvement as we speak.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

So sad , some crazy fcukers about !

R.i.p to any one who lost there lives :no:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't get it. Why bomb innocent people, hardly achieves anything.

As for who has done it, lets just hope it wasnt North Korea as sh1t will deffinetly hit the fan...

sad day and a waste of life


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

It's far to soon to speculating about this **** IMO just look at all the shootings as of late any crazed outcast could have committed this atrocity.

Sounds moist but this really has effected me.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

TBH it looks more liked "crazed individual" than "large terrorist organisation"


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well they have a guy in cuffs in a park now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

2 people detained, Saudi-Arabian at the hospital, and 1 male detained in a local park who is though to be possibly involved


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Over 50 people killed in an explosion in Iraq today, just to add some perspective.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

TECH said:


> Over 50 people killed in an explosion in Iraq today, just to add some perspective.


Like every other day.... ( I browse militaryphotos.net)


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

What do they hope to achieve????????????????????????????????????? :no:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> Like every other day.... ( I browse militaryphotos.net)


Like every other week at least.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking at all the types of injuries we're seeing it looks like a low level placed device like bag on the floor type thing. Certainly doesn't look like a suicide vest type device. My money is on AL Qaeda. They've been longing to hit the west on their own turf since Bin Laden was deleted.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Not to be disrespectfull because its a horibble thing and people have died, but just get ready for the propaganda now from the U.S and U.K media outlets


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

My memory of Boston isn't a peace loving humble city at all.

What has happened is absolutely horrific! And inexcusable.

However last time I was there, at the height of The Troubles, EVERY bar had a prov ira collection tin.

Makes no difference to the horror of what has happened, but the Americans haven't always been the worlds anti terror police force!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

just going to point out not one word was said about 2 or 3 days ago in iraq i think it was a couple of bombs went off killing over 40 people and hurting over 50 more leading up to elections

and several attacks on party members going against Al Qaeda to be elected and this is common.on tv had anything to say about it and was less than 30 seconds but this has being on every channel near non-stop just saying still is ****ed up im just pointing it out. I think it was prop a ****ed off american they seem to do the most damage to them selfs with bombs and all that look over the yea or maybe its NORTH!!!! KOREA!!!!  yeah dont think so


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

TECH said:


> Over 50 people killed in an explosion in Iraq today, just to add some perspective.


Another one happend a couple of days ago to like i said in my post


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Whoever planned and carried out these attacks I hope they die a slow and painful death and that their families suffer. Absolute Fvckin Cvnts


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Sad stuff. Only just heard about this, not seen the news only realised when I came on facebook lol. But apparently guys according to a rather dappy blonde I know it's actually a North Korean bombing in preparation for a much larger attack where North Korea will cross the border into the US with it's tanks! About 8 ****ers agreeing with her and complementing her theory, so far no one has pointed out they are on completely separate continents. Oh **** it's painful!

I'm not a terrorism expert but my first guess is probably AL-Q. But who know's it's early days and we don't have a very full picture yet.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> I cant help but feel posting up all these photos and having a good jibba jabba about them is just wrong...


so why are you on here commenting then?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just had to block some silly cow on my facebook who says " the USA goverment did this to get into another war " and then told me to " come back when I know all the facts " can't be doing with that


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mlc2010 said:


> I just had to block some silly cow on my facebook who says " the USA goverment did this to get into another war " and then told me to " come back when I know all the facts " can't be doing with that


I'll put money on the culprit representing a country with a lot of oil.

Not saying America did it but they can use it to there advantage


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Death toll on 3 now with over 140 injured.

They're on high alert, thinking there's going to be another attack, so it just said on sky news anyway


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> I'll put money on the culprit representing a country with a lot of oil.
> 
> Not saying America did it but they can use it to there advantage


That's almost a given though and completely irrelevant really. Most of the worlds oil is in the Middle East which also happens to be populated by Muslims where a majority of Al Qaeda and islamic extremists comes from. The odds are in the favour for it to be someone from there regardless of conspiracy theories or propaganda trains.

Just to point out as well, Bin Laden was a Saudi, yet no-one has kicked off there.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Death toll on 3 now with over 140 injured.
> 
> They're on high alert, thinking there's going to be another attack, so it just said on sky news anyway


To be honest, the high alert will be standard protocol. They've been hit, completely unexpectedly, so now the country's threat level will go through the roof. Terrorists and the such know that the longer after an attack has been launched they leave it to attack again, the more chance there is of them being caught so if there is another attack planned it'll be sooner rather than later.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not to be disrespectfull because its a horibble thing and people have died, but just get ready for the propaganda now from the U.S and U.K media outlets


What sort of propaganda are you expecting?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dreadful.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Just to point out as well, Bin Laden was a Saudi, yet no-one has kicked off there.


So were 15 out of the 19 911 terrorists.

The Yanks won't do sh*t to Saudi Arabia. And that happens to be a great shame, because it's the one regime that absolutely deserves to be f*cked into the dust.

And for as long as it survives, they'll keep breeding, funding and exporting terrorism like flies on a turd.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fvcking hell, Singh01 took his ban quite badly.

On a serious note this is terrible news and I hope we don't have anything like this in London, however I cant help but think that with 25000 runners and I'd say about 250000spectators, we've actually been quite lucky in regards to the amount of casualties.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Fvcking hell, Singh01 took his ban quite badly.
> 
> On a serious note this is terrible news and I hope we don't have anything like this in London, however I cant help but think that with 25000 runners and I'd say about 250000spectators, we've actually been quite lucky in regards to the amount of casualties.


From looking st all the pictures most have leg injuries. Looks like a bag or something has gone off on the floor

Looks like alot of tiny holes in peoples legs too. As if the bags been filled with pellets and shrapnel.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

supermancss said:


> From looking st all the pictures most have leg injuries. Looks like a bag or something has gone off on the floor
> 
> Looks like alot of tiny holes in peoples legs too. As if the bags been filled with pellets and shrapnel.


Yeah I noticed that and to me that says a nutjob and for some reason reminds me of the Oklahoma bombing.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> What sort of propaganda are you expecting?


Its already started, people talking about saudi arabia..Obama and the FBI do not know whos behind it according to their statements


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its already started, people talking about saudi arabia..Obama and the FBI do not know whos behind it according to their statements


I actually think its Morocans. When I went to Marakessh I was talking to a guy about ice hockey and he kept on saying "Yeah Boston ruins, Boston ruins" , think about it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> Whoever planned and carried out these attacks I hope they die a slow and painful death and that their families suffer. Absolute Fvckin Cvnts


Why, what have their families done wrong??


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

This is purely speculation but I don't think this was Muslims I think this is some home grown nutter, watch the video of the explosion, it's so crude it's unreal! Look how much smoke it produces! I'd be interested to see what was used? Plus the big flame behind the explosion? Looks like some primitive AN+organic fuel bomb that failed to detonate! But that said it looks more like a primary/low grade over a secondary high explosive! Either way it's terrible what's happened! I don't like how immediately the media have jumped in with the story of "8 year old boy killed while e waits for his dad at the finish line" it's been up in all the papers without evidence! All this does is anger the public and help create more of a social divide....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> This is purely speculation but I don't think this was Muslims I think this is some home grown nutter, watch the video of the explosion, it's so crude it's unreal! Look how much smoke it produces! I'd be interested to see what was used? Plus the big flame behind the explosion? Looks like some primitive AN+organic fuel bomb that failed to detonate! But that said it looks more like a primary/low grade over a secondary high explosive! Either way it's terrible what's happened! I don't like how immediately the media have jumped in with the story of "8 year old boy killed while e waits for his dad at the finish line" it's been up in all the papers without evidence! All this does is anger the public and help create more of a social divide....


Outraged that 'its been in all the papers without evidence' ..... Starts paragraph 'this is purely speculation' :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it was the women's institute.

Why doesn't everybody stop guessing and speculating? Or are we all terrorism and bomb experts as well as everything else!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

kingdale said:


> so why are you on here commenting then?


Not sure I understand your point


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

achilles88 said:


> Whoever planned and carried out these attacks I hope they die a slow and painful death and *that their families suffer*. Absolute Fvckin Cvnts


 :blink:

Ever thought of a career in law enforcement?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Outraged that 'its been in all the papers without evidence' ..... Starts paragraph 'this is purely speculation' :lol:


Speculating at the type of device used, it looks like it doesn't detonate, therefore ain't a high explosive..... :/


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Outraged that 'its been in all the papers without evidence' ..... Starts paragraph 'this is purely speculation' :lol:


There's a difference between speculation and posting so called 'facts' up in newspapers....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> There's a difference between speculation and posting so called 'facts' up in newspapers....


Well I think we can both agree it was definitely race related :whistling:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> This is purely speculation but I don't think this was Muslims I think this is some home grown nutter, watch the video of the explosion, it's so crude it's unreal! Look how much smoke it produces! I'd be interested to see what was used? Plus the big flame behind the explosion? Looks like some primitive AN+organic fuel bomb that failed to detonate! But that said it looks more like a primary/low grade over a secondary high explosive! Either way it's terrible what's happened! I don't like how immediately the media have jumped in with the story of "8 year old boy killed while e waits for his dad at the finish line" it's been up in all the papers without evidence! All this does is anger the public and help create more of a social divide....


This reads to me like you're saying that if it was Islamist then they would know how to produce a more lethal bomb? If this was outside of the US, I'd agree but the fact that it seems like a lower grade bomb makes me think it's even more likely to be some form of foreign terrorist. Since 9/11 it's near impossible for someone of darker skin than white to even breath funny without raising eyebrows. It's much harder to get higher grade explosives in the US than in other countries anyway and even harder for Arab/Middle Eastern looking people.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> This reads to me like you're saying that if it was Islamist then they would know how to produce a more lethal bomb? If this was outside of the US, I'd agree but the fact that it seems like a lower grade bomb makes me think it's even more likely to be some form of foreign terrorist. Since 9/11 it's near impossible for someone of darker skin than white to even breath funny without raising eyebrows. It's much harder to get higher grade explosives in the US than in other countries anyway and even harder for Arab/Middle Eastern looking people.


Aren't high explosives mainly used for structural damage to buildings etc? Seems like it would have been overkill in a wide open street anyway, (and I'm no explosives expert so probably wrong) but aren't high explosives almost 'channelled' to do more damage to a certain point? Like a focused blast? rather than a massive damage radius, don't they have a small but intense damage radius?

Probably wrong but you seem to know your stuff mike, so always interested in your opinion.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its already started, people talking about saudi arabia..Obama and the FBI do not know whos behind it according to their statements


I'm a little confused by what you mean? Saudi is being talked about as a man was arrested as a possible suspect who is "apparently from Saudi". And my first thought in regards to your comment about them not know who's behind it is, of course they don't know who is behind it yet. It only happened yesterday, no-one has admitted it and they'll need to investigate it. Apparently the Pakistan Taliban have said that it wasn't them.

On a side note Al Qaeda have been talking for a while about how their followers should commit lone wolf attacks so is another possibility.

Anyway even if it was Saudi based the US will not wage war against them. I know there are people probably thinking "well we did against Afghanistan", but that is a different situation. Firstly the US has a strong relationship with the Saudi's. Secondly, the largest terrorist attack against the US was pretty my all carried out by Saudi's, yet even then we didn't invade their country. We only went into Afghanistan to get revenge and because the Taliban were openly harbouring Al Qaeda and Bin Laden. Their top commander (Taliban) even admitted that they'd asked Bin Laden not to attack America as he knew that they would retaliate. Plus we initially had no intention of staying there as long as we have, which is obvious by the troop numbers that were initially deployed. It's a different scenario completely as Saudi, although some argue that a lot of Al Qaeda fighters come from there, don't openly harbour terrorist groups.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

25 amputees/double amputees or people without ankles (according to police statement) A terrible injury to be lived with for the rest of your life, as others have said, from pictures its all lower leg injuries, you can see where the ball bearings have entered fleshy parts etc.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Aren't high explosives mainly used for structural damage to buildings etc? Seems like it would have been overkill in a wide open street anyway, (and I'm no explosives expert so probably wrong) but aren't high explosives almost 'channelled' to do more damage to a certain point? Like a focused blast? rather than a massive damage radius, don't they have a small but intense damage radius?
> 
> Probably wrong but you seem to know your stuff mike, so always interested in your opinion.


They are used in demolition but are also used in military applications. High Explosive just means, in simple terms that it as a high rate (supersonic I believe) of combustion. Basically from detonating a High Explosive the "explosion" as such will travel through the explosive at supersonic speeds where as a Low Explosive would have the burn turn/explosive rate slower than the speed of sound. I haven't used the right terminology there by the way, it's just the easiest way to explain it. Wikipedia, if I remember correctly, does have accurate info on explosive rates. It's used in military application because of it's quick ignition and because of the force at which it can project shrapnel. From the reports so far in Boston that I have seen, it looks like this was some sort of home made claymore device. That is a container such as a large metal baked bean tin etc, with some form of explosive material in the bottom, then filled up with ball bearings or nuts and bolts. The shape of the tin then helps direct the shrapnel forwards or outwards from the open end of the tin.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Aren't high explosives mainly used for structural damage to buildings etc? Seems like it would have been overkill in a wide open street anyway, (and I'm no explosives expert so probably wrong) but aren't high explosives almost 'channelled' to do more damage to a certain point? Like a focused blast? rather than a massive damage radius, don't they have a small but intense damage radius?
> 
> Probably wrong but you seem to know your stuff mike, so always interested in your opinion.


Im not saying they would produce a more lethal bomb, as how lethal it is depends on shrapnel etc etc, all I'm saying is the bomb that went off looked very low grade, explosives all have a purpose, I won't go into too much detail here, but explosions either' detonate or deflagrate, detonation is caused by the explosive being triggered by the blast wave and give a much faster reaction as the speed of the material next to its blast wave will trigger it off... Imagine it as a long line of high explosive you wouldn't be able to see that it has been triggered from one end as it would all explode at virtually the same time. Detenation cord for instance explodes at around 7miles per second (if I remember right!) compare that to something that deflaglates like black powder if you light a trail of it at one end it burns quite slowly.

High explosives are easy to make but very safe on the whole as you can't light it by fire or shock very easily look at ANFO used as a blasting agent, Ammonium Nitrate Fuel Oxide, usually just ammonium nitrate (fertiliser) but anhydrous which produces the oxygen for the blast and diesel which produces the fuel. Very safe to handle as without a primary explosive (detonator) you can't cause it to explode. Explosives like this has plenty of oxygen available to produce very little smoke and next to no fireball as the reaction is so fast and powerful it uses all the fuel up so doesn't leave plumes of smoke.

BUT it is more in depth to make a device with a primary and secondary explosive with a detonator than it is to use solid fuels that would be readily available from gun shops etc and make a device which doesn't need a detonator just a source of ignition.

Do you see what I mean? Hence why you get the fireball as unborn explosive is ejected into the air which then ignites with the oxygen in the air around it producing your fireball and lots of smoke.

The other thing here is collateral damage to buildings from what I can see is minimal this to me indicates there was not much of a shock wave like you would get with a high explosive which would blow windows out for a good distance.

As I said I'm only speculating but I do have a basic grasp of chemistry and explosives. And uses for explosives. Same way black powder is a crap explosive ffor mining as it doesn't produce a very powerful shock wave which is what you need to for mining to dislodge stone etc....


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I'm a little confused by what you mean? Saudi is being talked about as a man was arrested as a possible suspect who is "apparently from Saudi". And my first thought in regards to your comment about them not know who's behind it is, of course they don't know who is behind it yet. It only happened yesterday, no-one has admitted it and they'll need to investigate it. Apparently the Pakistan Taliban have said that it wasn't them.
> 
> On a side note Al Qaeda have been talking for a while about how their followers should commit lone wolf attacks so is another possibility.
> 
> Anyway even if it was Saudi based the US will not wage war against them. I know there are people probably thinking "well we did against Afghanistan", but that is a different situation. Firstly the US has a strong relationship with the Saudi's. Secondly, the largest terrorist attack against the US was pretty my all carried out by Saudi's, yet even then we didn't invade their country. We only went into Afghanistan to get revenge and because the Taliban were openly harbouring Al Qaeda and Bin Laden. Their top commander (Taliban) even admitted that they'd asked Bin Laden not to attack America as he knew that they would retaliate. Plus we initially had no intention of staying there as long as we have, which is obvious by the troop numbers that were initially deployed. It's a different scenario completely as Saudi, although some argue that a lot of Al Qaeda fighters come from there, don't openly harbour terrorist groups.


My point is theres no official statement been made saying they've arrested a saudi arabian man, its propaganda and media spin.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Im not saying they would produce a more lethal bomb, as how lethal it is depends on shrapnel etc etc, all I'm saying is the bomb that went off looked very low grade, explosives all have a purpose, I won't go into too much detail here, but explosions either' detonate or deflagrate, detonation is caused by the explosive being triggered by the blast wave and give a much faster reaction as the speed of the material next to its blast wave will trigger it off... Imagine it as a long line of high explosive you wouldn't be able to see that it has been triggered from one end as it would all explode at virtually the same time. Detenation cord for instance explodes at around 7miles per second (if I remember right!) compare that to something that deflaglates like black powder if you light a trail of it at one end it burns quite slowly.
> 
> High explosives are easy to make but very safe on the whole as you can't light it by fire or shock very easily look at ANFO used as a blasting agent, Ammonium Nitrate Fuel Oxide, usually just ammonium nitrate (fertiliser) but anhydrous which produces the oxygen for the blast and diesel which produces the fuel. Very safe to handle as without a primary explosive (detonator) you can't cause it to explode. Explosives like this has plenty of oxygen available to produce very little smoke and next to no fireball as the reaction is so fast and powerful it uses all the fuel up so doesn't leave plumes of smoke.
> 
> ...





mikep81 said:


> They are used in demolition but are also used in military applications. High Explosive just means, in simple terms that it as a high rate (supersonic I believe) of combustion. Basically from detonating a High Explosive the "explosion" as such will travel through the explosive at supersonic speeds where as a Low Explosive would have the burn turn/explosive rate slower than the speed of sound. I haven't used the right terminology there by the way, it's just the easiest way to explain it. Wikipedia, if I remember correctly, does have accurate info on explosive rates. It's used in military application because of it's quick ignition and because of the force at which it can project shrapnel. From the reports so far in Boston that I have seen, it looks like this was some sort of home made claymore device. That is a container such as a large metal baked bean tin etc, with some form of explosive material in the bottom, then filled up with ball bearings or nuts and bolts. The shape of the tin then helps direct the shrapnel forwards or outwards from the open end of the tin.


Great replies fella's. So basically it has nothing to do with the intended 'target', just the velocity at which it explodes? High = faster, Low = Slower?

Is shrapnel a requirement for an explosive designed to kill people then? The heat/shockwave itself not being sufficient?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Great replies fella's. So basically it has nothing to do with the intended 'target', just the velocity at which it explodes? High = faster, Low = Slower?
> 
> Is shrapnel a requirement for an explosive designed to kill people then? The heat/shockwave itself not being sufficient?


Shrapnel carries the kinetic energy from the blast to its target as a heavy piece of shrapnel will carry more energy than will be transferred through the air. You can basically make the energy from a small blast travel much further using shrapnel as a carrier for the energy produced. Like a gun for instance, the energy produced for a bullet is very little, if you stand a meter in front of a gun that shoots a blank you get the noise and maybe feel some air movement as the energy isn't carried to you in any way apart from the air. Now put a bullet in the mix. The energy from the propellant in the bullet is transferred to the bullet which is then transferred into you. Same applies for shrapnel


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> My point is theres no official statement been made saying they've arrested a saudi arabian man, its propaganda and media spin.


Ah right, now I get you and yes you're right.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Of course it's terrorists. People who plant bombs tend to be terrorists rather than florists.
> 
> Knowing the Yanks, probably the work of some home-grown, red-neck survivalist rather than any international group.


wouldnt surprise me if it was an inbred ******* bedroom hogger. Just like that nutjob copeland in London did.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Great replies fella's. So basically it has nothing to do with the intended 'target', just the velocity at which it explodes? High = faster, Low = Slower?
> 
> Is shrapnel a requirement for an explosive designed to kill people then? The heat/shockwave itself not being sufficient?





mr.buffnstuff said:


> Shrapnel carries the kinetic energy from the blast to its target as a heavy piece of shrapnel will carry more energy than will be transferred through the air. You can basically make the energy from a small blast travel much further using shrapnel as a carrier for the energy produced. Like a gun for instance, the energy produced for a bullet is very little, if you stand a meter in front of a gun that shoots a blank you get the noise and maybe feel some air movement as the energy isn't carried to you in any way apart from the air. Now put a bullet in the mix. The energy from the propellant in the bullet is transferred to the bullet which is then transferred into you. Same applies for shrapnel


As Mr Buffnstuff say's, shrapnel is just a way of extending the range, if you like, of the device. It'll still do a fvck load of damage, if big enough and if your close enough, but by adding shrapnel your able to increase the amount of damage inflicted, plus extend the range. The above is a good example using ablank round and a bullet, although I'd a bit further and say it's more like a shotgun round with no barrel to channel the shot. Stand next to it or hold it in your hand and the blank round will do some damage, fill it with shot (shrapnel) and fire it and you can hurt a lot more people in a bigger area.

Another thing to consider is that the US government will have to be very careful with how they treat any admission. The world has now seen, in the aftermath of 9/11 just how far the US will go. Any terrorist group involved will know this and could well blame another, which is something the US will have to consider.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

andysutils said:


> wouldnt surprise me if it was an inbred ******* bedroom hogger. Just like that nutjob copeland in London did.


That's what I think tbh....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> As Mr Buffnstuff say's, shrapnel is just a way of extending the range, if you like, of the device. It'll still do a fvck load of damage, if big enough and if your close enough, but by adding shrapnel your able to increase the amount of damage inflicted, plus extend the range. The above is a good example using ablank round and a bullet, although I'd a bit further and say it's more like a shotgun round with no barrel to channel the shot. Stand next to it or hold it in your hand and the blank round will do some damage, fill it with shot (shrapnel) and fire it and you can hurt a lot more people in a bigger area.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that the US government will have to be very careful with how they treat any admission. The world has now seen, in the aftermath of 9/11 just how far the US will go. Any terrorist group involved will know this and could well blame another, which is something the US will have to consider.


You know I was thinking countries such as china must love stuff like this happening. 9/11 and the resulting war have perfectly shown them what the US is capable of, their tactics, weaponry etc etc.

If ever they decide they want to take the number one spot, China will surely know what the US will do before they think to do it!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

andysutils said:


> wouldnt surprise me if it was an inbred ******* bedroom hogger. Just like that nutjob copeland in London did.


Yeah this is also a strong possibility.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Horrible news, watching on sky news now. Looks pretty horrific.
> 
> London police are reviewing their policing for the London Marathon now, hope this doesn't happen over here


Better ****ing not. My sister is running in it!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> You know I was thinking countries such as china must love stuff like this happening. 9/11 and the resulting war have perfectly shown them what the US is capable of, their tactics, weaponry etc etc.
> 
> If ever they decide they want to take the number one spot, China will surely know what the US will do before they think to do it!


It's an interesting theory, and one that has been around for a while, but to be honest I don't really think it'll make much difference. The problem is that watching a country at war over media etc, gives a very different look to what they actually do. A prime example is that the British have in the past been known as the borrowers because of the lack of kit we always have and the fact that we have to keep borrowing from the yanks, but on the ground, in my personal experience it's been the other way round (I'm talking about infantry on the line). Another problem with studying an army at war this way is that you never get the whole picture. I've had a few news crews with my unit over the years and I remember one particular contact we were involved in Afghan took us about an hour to call in air support while we were pinned down. We kept getting told it was unavailable etc, yet the news report made it look like we had one burst fired at us and then we just called in a 2000 pounder and deleted a compound. The report made no effort to show that we'd been pinned down for an hour. I've seen other clips that have been shown that make the lads look completely incompetent as well, so it can be very misleading. Don't get me wrong, it'll help a little, but personally I don't think it'll be a significant help. Plus if it would be useful as a tool to your enemy then there's no way the US or British would allow reporters to be embedded with them, especially as a majority of the time it p!sses off the troops off.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> This is purely speculation but I don't think this was Muslims I think this is some home grown nutter, watch the video of the explosion, it's so crude it's unreal! Look how much smoke it produces! I'd be interested to see what was used? Plus the big flame behind the explosion? Looks like some primitive AN+organic fuel bomb that failed to detonate! But that said it looks more like a primary/low grade over a secondary high explosive! Either way it's terrible what's happened! I don't like how immediately the media have jumped in with the story of "8 year old boy killed while e waits for his dad at the finish line" it's been up in all the papers without evidence! All this does is anger the public and help create more of a social divide....


so only Muslims can make good bombs eh? racist bastard


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Kimball said:


> My memory of Boston isn't a peace loving humble city at all.
> 
> What has happened is absolutely horrific! And inexcusable.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

My heart goes out to all affected by this but like you said the americans did nothing about noraid.

Sadly it may take something like this to happen in their own back yard to realise funding the IRA for years was out of order.

Not many tears would have been shed over the countless lives lost on BRitish mainland by many if bostons residents.

Many were caught up in an almost romantic bravado war miles away from them...where as it was nothing of the sort.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> so only Muslims can make good bombs eh? racist bastard


Tht ain't what I said, and don't call me racist you Cnut! I'm mixed race as it is, plus have a black brother, a white brother and a half Indian sister! [email protected]!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder why gold prices dropped so rapidly yesterday?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Tht ain't what I said, and don't call me racist you Cnut! I'm mixed race as it is, plus have a black brother, a white brother and a half Indian sister! [email protected]!


you are a disgusting racist beast and you should be banned for your anti muslim comments. also dont ever call me a twat or I will get you. apologise immediately.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are a disgusting racist beast and you should be banned for your anti muslim comments. also dont ever call me a twat or I will get you. apologise immediately.


*cowers in corner* -_-


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are a disgusting racist beast and you should be banned for your anti muslim comments. also dont ever call me a twat or I will get you. apologise immediately.


Do you at least have a black mate, so we can rule out that you aren't a racist?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Paisleylad said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> My heart goes out to all affected by this but like you said the americans did nothing about noraid.
> 
> ...


I think 9/11 was a turning point in this. As you said many of their (IRA) US supporters thought of it as a fight for freedom romanticised by stories of fighting back the tyrannical British. There was a report published a couple of years after 9/11 that suggested a lot of the IRA's US supporters done a u-turn on their support and realised that terrorism is not good way to go.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Do you at least have a black mate, so we can rule out that you aren't a racist?


Yep. I also work with an Indian bloke too. Get on this though, the dopey bastard bad repped me and has took my comments seriously :lol:

Must be that stein he is taking into bars, keeps getting smacked round the head with it the thick ****


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> Do you at least have a black mate, so we can rule out that you aren't a racist?


Surely a true non-racist would not even be aware what colour his friends were?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Surely a true non-racist would not even be aware what colour his friends were?


or a blind man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Surely a true non-racist would not even be aware what colour his friends were?


Like Stevie Wonder?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> or a blind man


Beat me you cvnt


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> or a blind man


Sexist!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Sexist!


thanks, not so bad yourself


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Picture of scene right after blast, Its graphic but I think its important that the public are exposed to this sort of stuff.

<GRAPHIC>

http://i.imgur.com/23fO39S.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/9QNBRUp.jpg

(refresh pages when below pics opens as errors)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/644734_469112923170944_1326917070_n.jpg

Guy being helped

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/540018_376107459171125_2060744145_n.jpg


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Like Stevie Wonder?


reported for blindism.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ ****, that's bad. Are any of those the deceased?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The guy who lost both legs is stable in hospital according to news feeds.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alot more blood than you expect in situations like this!

Well can't speak for everyone, alot more than I expect at least!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive seen quite a few uncensored shots and its gruesome. poor ****ers


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

its been confirmed that two other explosive devices *have* been found... usually a goiod step toward an investigation.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its already started, people talking about saudi arabia..Obama and the FBI do not know whos behind it according to their statements


Police have been told to be on the look out for "dark skinned, maybe black male" ... narrows it down then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lxm said:


> Picture of scene right after blast, Its graphic but I think its important that the public are exposed to this sort of stuff.
> 
> <GRAPHIC>
> 
> ...


holy **** ****. i stopped looking at stuff like that when i was a lot younger i cant hack it nowadays. brutal


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

lxm said:


> Picture of scene right after blast, Its graphic but I think its important that the public are exposed to this sort of stuff.
> 
> <GRAPHIC>
> 
> ...


I agree that people should see these images. Generally people don't seem to realise how much devastation a device like this can cause. Just imagine if it was place at chest or head height!!!


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

TECH said:


> Over 50 people killed in an explosion in Iraq today, just to add some perspective.


Yep....About 8 carbombs in Baghdad alone yesterday. Only going to get worse with the elections coming up at the weekend.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I've seen a fair few bombs go off, luckily not that close, but the injuries with this all seem very lower limb focused.

Setting up a device to focus energies on cutting folk down at the legs strikes me as someone with military training.

I'm also surprised (and thankful) that more weren't killed - explosion in a crowd you'd have thought mass casualties. Again, can this sort of crap be engineered to maim but not kill? Nothing spreads fear (and keeps it in the conscious) like lots of maimed survivors.

****ing horrible.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This is definatly a race related bombing.


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

This guy looks a bit dodgy, looks like he hasn't really reacted to the bomb exploding below him


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ado said:


> View attachment 118013
> 
> 
> This guy looks a bit dodgy, looks like he hasn't really reacted to the bomb exploding below him


he might be deaf


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

barsnack said:


> he might be deaf


lol

definitely wouldn't have felt the vibrations through the floor


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ado said:


> View attachment 118013
> 
> 
> This guy looks a bit dodgy, looks like he hasn't really reacted to the bomb exploding below him


He might be in a k hole


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I agree that people should see these images. Generally people don't seem to realise how much devastation a device like this can cause. Just imagine if it was place at chest or head height!!!


Saw on the news an 8 year old girl was one of the dead. I imagine it would have been chest/head height for her, poor soul.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

MrM said:


> I've seen a fair few bombs go off, luckily not that close, but the injuries with this all seem very lower limb focused.
> 
> Setting up a device to focus energies on cutting folk down at the legs strikes me as someone with military training.
> 
> ...


What you're saying is kind of right (in terms of military training) but only if that it was they intended to do. If they intended to kill lots of people, then they fvcked up by putting it on the floor. Chest height would have probably killed the 30 off that have now become amputees.



Ado said:


> View attachment 118013
> 
> 
> This guy looks a bit dodgy, looks like he hasn't really reacted to the bomb exploding below him


He clearly cannot see the bombs from where he is and as that picture seems to be taken within a second of the second bomb going off he also wouldn't have been able to see any people running away in fear as all the people in the foreground of the picture are still running the race and haven't yet reacted to the explosion. A bomber would also want, in my experience of the cvnts, line of sight so he can see his work. If he can't see the bombs going off then there's no need to be so close and likely wouldn't risk being caught by being so close. At a guess I would say that he was sitting on those sun loungers, heard an explosions and got up to investigate then the photo is taken as the second bomb detonated. Of course give it a day and the internet will be full of theories about how this is the guy that did it and that the FBI are covering it up because the cop in the picture should have clearly seen him and chased him down!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ado said:


> View attachment 118013
> 
> 
> This guy looks a bit dodgy, looks like he hasn't really reacted to the bomb exploding below him


Light travels faster from sound. My bet is that photo was took before he heard the explosion.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Saw on the news an 8 year old girl was one of the dead. I imagine it would have been chest/head height for her, poor soul.


I've just seen it was a boy?! But yes, head height for him, and although an adult can survive much more force than a child, I reckon if it was at chest height there would have been 30 - 40 dead. The last figure I saw was 32 amputees on scene and they've just said that they've had to amputate another 4  in hospital. Only caught the last few seconds though so that figure could be wrong.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Teribble, rip to those who have passed and thoughts with the family's off all injured


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> What you're saying is kind of right (in terms of military training) but only if that it was they intended to do. If they intended to kill lots of people, then they fvcked up by putting it on the floor. Chest height would have probably killed the 30 off that have now become amputees.
> 
> He clearly cannot see the bombs from where he is and as that picture seems to be taken within a second of the second bomb going off he also wouldn't have been able to see any people running away in fear as all the people in the foreground of the picture are still running the race and haven't yet reacted to the explosion. A bomber would also want, in my experience of the cvnts, line of sight so he can see his work. If he can't see the bombs going off then there's no need to be so close and likely wouldn't risk being caught by being so close. At a guess I would say that he was sitting on those sun loungers, heard an explosions and got up to investigate then the photo is taken as the second bomb detonated. Of course give it a day and the internet will be full of theories about how this is the guy that did it and that the FBI are covering it up because the cop in the picture should have clearly seen him and chased him down!


Exactly, the joggers in the picture, who can clearly see the explosions still haven't reacted yet at this point, and are still jogging towards the explosion. None of them have turned around yet! That guy wont have even heard it yet, let alone reacted.



mikep81 said:


> I've just seen it was a boy?! But yes, head height for him, and although an adult can survive much more force than a child, I reckon if it was at chest height there would have been 30 - 40 dead. The last figure I saw was 32 amputees on scene and they've just said that they've had to amputate another 4 in hospital. Only caught the last few seconds though so that figure could be wrong.


Ahh my bad, it had a picture of a girl, who turns out is the 8 year old lads badly injured, 6 year old sister. I know any death is bad, and they should all be considered equally as bad, but when there are kids involved, for some reason it just saddens me much more.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/neighbors-recall-boston-bombing-victim-as-vivacious-8-year-old-who-loved-to-run-climb/2013/04/16/06ba0b06-a694-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Pressure cooker bombs apparently. Packed with ball bearings, nails and scrap metal, hidden in two black holdall/duffle bags.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Horrible. Flashbacks of the London explosions. Let's hope this is not the start of a new terrorist campaign.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Soldiers of the national guard patrol in newyork train station...

Thats when you know its had an effect!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> He clearly cannot see the bombs from where he is and as that picture seems to be taken within a second of the second bomb going off he also wouldn't have been able to see any people running away in fear as all the people in the foreground of the picture are still running the race and haven't yet reacted to the explosion. A bomber would also want, in my experience of the cvnts, line of sight so he can see his work. If he can't see the bombs going off then there's no need to be so close and likely wouldn't risk being caught by being so close. At a guess I would say that he was sitting on those sun loungers, heard an explosions and got up to investigate then the photo is taken as the second bomb detonated. Of course give it a day and the internet will be full of theories about how this is the guy that did it and that the FBI are covering it up because the cop in the picture should have clearly seen him and chased him down!


still not batman then?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just seen this pic on Facebook



Lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Just seen this pic on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 118031
> 
> ...


Bit early for jokes and "lol"'s


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Just seen this pic on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 118031
> 
> ...


Looks like skinny dude from Charlie's angels


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If you are interested in how the fvckers did this, the info has been released:

http://news.sky.com/story/1079146/boston-bombs-first-pictures-of-devices


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Just seen this pic... Big hillbilly looks suspect


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Shocking, upsetting, unbelievable.

Makes me so fckin angry.


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> They've been longing to hit the west on their own turf since Bin Laden was deleted.


That is something that has been puzzling me since 911. The bomb is a large part of most terror campaigns around the world. Al-Qaeda hasn't really put a whole lot of effort in attacking America directly on their own turf. Surely an organisation like Al-Qaeda with its resources and expertise could have started a sustained bombing campaign inside the US a long time ago?


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Stunner said:


> That is something that has been puzzling me since 911. The bomb is a large part of most terror campaigns around the world. Al-Qaeda hasn't really put a whole lot of effort in attacking America directly on their own turf. Surely an organisation like Al-Qaeda with its resources and expertise could have started a sustained bombing campaign inside the US a long time ago?


But surely Al Qaeda would have used a more sophisticated bomb, i am no expert, but a pressure cooker bomb doesnt sound like the type of bomb they would have used


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

what you guys make of this video about the explosion..is it just some lunatic conspiracy rubbish...????


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just watched the FBI video. Those two fools are gonna get ****ed up real nice and bad.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Stunner said:


> That is something that has been puzzling me since 911. The bomb is a large part of most terror campaigns around the world. Al-Qaeda hasn't really put a whole lot of effort in attacking America directly on their own turf. Surely an organisation like Al-Qaeda with its resources and expertise could have started a sustained bombing campaign inside the US a long time ago?


It shows how overstated the Bin Laden Muslim terror threat is. Indeed, Islamist groups only commited 0.4% of terror attacks in EU countries 2006-2008 and only 6% in America from 1980 to 2005.

The other thing is Al Qaeda don't really want to attack America in America - they just don't want America in what they perceive to be 'their' countries. Thats why most of the bombings happen in Afghan, Iraq, Pakistan and places like that; plus there is all the fighting in the 'Arab Spring' that they are probably involved in.

Read up about the Red Brigades in Italy and the Baader Meinhoff and Revolutionary Cells groups in Germany, they are pretty good examples of what actual 'terrorism' is (and, indeed, what the successful way of combatting and stopping terrorism was).


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22211190

Photos and CCTv has been released of the suspects.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22211190
> 
> Photos and CCTv has been released of the suspects.


News just broke that one of the suspects was shot and killed today..

First rule of conspiracy's...?

http://news.sky.com/story/1080236/boston-marathon-bombings-one-suspect-dead


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> News just broke that one of the suspects was shot and killed today..
> 
> First rule of conspiracy's...?
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1080236/boston-marathon-bombings-one-suspect-dead


Is that the same incident in which the cop wae killed as well? Heard about the cop but not the suspect. Got a bad signal here so cant load up the page.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

First suspect died in hospital due to wounds caused by explosive device fixed to his chest that went off when police attempted to apprehend him (latest update from local US media)

Second suspect apparently still at large with explosives & firearms

1 police officer shot dead.

1 police officer shot and wounded.

All related to the marathon bombings.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Is that the same incident in which the cop wae killed as well? Heard about the cop but not the suspect. Got a bad signal here so cant load up the page.





> One Boston marathon bombing suspect has been shot dead and another is on the loose, police have said.
> 
> It follows a shootout in Watertown between the two suspects and dozens of armed officers after a policeman was shot dead at Massachusetts Institute Of Technology, nine miles from Boston city centre.
> 
> ...


That's the news story. So yeah same incident, but only one suspect killed, nothing on the second.. yet.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

banjodeano said:


> what you guys make of this video about the explosion..is it just some lunatic conspiracy rubbish...????


Some interesting viewing, wtf are all those people doing there with backpacks and the same clothes on :confused1:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> what you guys make of this video about the explosion..is it just some lunatic conspiracy rubbish...????


Isnt that the same bellend that interviewed Piers Morgan????

All conspiracy bollock, typical yank stuff but no doubt will have the backing off a few mindless idiots on here.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> what you guys make of this video about the explosion..is it just some lunatic conspiracy rubbish...????





Sc4mp0 said:


> Isnt that the same bellend that interviewed Piers Morgan????
> 
> All conspiracy bollock, typical yank stuff but no doubt will have the backing off a few mindless idiots on here.


Yep, All conspiracy b0llocks. Firstly, those caps the guys are wearing are not, as Alex Jones says, the caps of the Navy SEAL's. They're caps sold by The Craft, which is a Private Military training company founded by Chris Kyle (The ex SEAL that was murdered a while back). The embroidered closthing is given to it's students as they graduated the same way that one of the companies I trained with (Ronin in South Africa) give out clothing with their logo. Alex would have actually had a field day if someone would have been wearing some clothing from Ronin as their logo is the all seeing eye associated with the Illuminati. Here are some cuff links that I presented with when I graduated, I was also given a T-Shirt and Fleece with tha logo on and have worn them while on jobs. And no I am not part of the Illuminati.










Anyone can buy those caps in the Alex Jones video and t-shirts and bags. They're just Private Security Contractors that have clearly been hired in by the Police or whatever agency was running the security. Lets not forget that America was subject to the largest terrorist attack in history, they're a lot paranoid when it comes to big events like this, hence the contractor carrying a radiation detector. It's not because they knew there would be a bomb, and it's not because they were part of it, it's just standard equipment given to teams for that type of event in the states.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Yep, All conspiracy b0llocks. Firstly, those caps the guys are wearing are not, as Alex Jones says, the caps of the Navy SEAL's. They're caps sold by The Craft, which is a Private Military training company founded by Chris Kyle (The ex SEAL that was murdered a while back). The embroidered closthing is given to it's students as they graduated the same way that one of the companies I trained with (Ronin in South Africa) give out clothing with their logo. Alex would have actually had a field day if someone would have been wearing some clothing from Ronin as their logo is the all seeing eye associated with the Illuminati. Here are some cuff links that I presented with when I graduated, I was also given a T-Shirt and Fleece with tha logo on and have worn them while on jobs. And no I am not part of the Illuminati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with sh1t like these events and footage you can always manipulate things to prove what you want. Unfortunately most of the time believe it as well as society these days Love to hate countries/goverments/authorities etc.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Stunner said:


> That is something that has been puzzling me since 911. The bomb is a large part of most terror campaigns around the world. Al-Qaeda hasn't really put a whole lot of effort in attacking America directly on their own turf. Surely an organisation like Al-Qaeda with its resources and expertise could have started a sustained bombing campaign inside the US a long time ago?





banjodeano said:


> But surely Al Qaeda would have used a more sophisticated bomb, i am no expert, but a pressure cooker bomb doesnt sound like the type of bomb they would have used


The more sophisticated the bomb, the harder it is to operate and the more chance of being caught. Some of the most effective devices used in Iraq and Afghan are just lumps of explosive compound with nuts and bolts glued to them. I'd also ask you to define what you mean by sophisticated device. The device used in the Boston bombing as caused over 30 amputee's some of them multiple. Imagine if they'de have set that off at chest height instead of floor height. That would probably be at least 30 dead, probably a lot more as the lower limbs can take a lot more punishment that the torso and head! The bomb was effective but badly placed and the delayed secondary is a classic, but effective way of using IED's.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The problem with sh1t like these events and footage you can always manipulate things to prove what you want. Unfortunately most of the time believe it as well as society these days Love to hate countries/goverments/authorities etc.


Exactly. I find as well that some people just don't want to believe that world is full of lunatics that could kill people at any moment.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this the boston police

Ffs stephen hawkins could of caught this guy by now.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Well at least one of the bombers appeared to suffer


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

didnt they already deport a saudi for "security reasons"

now they have found some "suspects" but i can guarantee they are killed and never brought in for questioning, meaning they can close the case.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

gycraig said:


> didnt they already deport a saudi for "security reasons"
> 
> now they have found some "suspects" but i can guarantee they are killed and never brought in for questioning, meaning they can close the case.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22228151

I'd stop guaranteeing if I was you,would have cost you money if you placed a bet.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aggression said:


> Well at least one of the bombers appeared to suffer
> 
> View attachment 118399


Definitely a fake photo, it's pretty obvious. The bombers in the CCTV had clothes and a cap on, he doesn't.

CONSPIRACY


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22228151
> 
> I'd stop guaranteeing if I was you,would have cost you money if you placed a bet.


Have you actually read the article?

Man finds blood near a boat, pulls back the cover and finds the suspect, so calls police.

They surround the boat, exchange gunfire for over an hour and throw flashbang grenades in before capturing him.

So if he's lucid enough to have a drawn out gun battle with police for an hour, why didn't he shoot the guy who pulled back the tarpaulin and found him??

Ill give it a day before the man who found him is killed in a terrible 'accident'.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Have you actually read the article?
> 
> Man finds blood near a boat, pulls back the cover and finds the suspect, so calls police.
> 
> ...


Neither are dead or have been killed as of yet though. The only thing that happens when one speculates what will happen to someone is just adding fuel to the fire when it's completely unnecessary.

Also do you think if you knew there was a manhunt going on and you saw blood close to the boat you'd lift the Tarpaulin or would you just go in and call the cops??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its a pitty the uk dont have an fbi,and weed out and make disappear all the scum living here,we cant even deport our

terrorists lol...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Neither are dead or have been killed as of yet though. The only thing that happens when one speculates what will happen to someone is just adding fuel to the fire when it's completely unnecessary.
> 
> Also do you think if you knew there was a manhunt going on and you saw blood close to the boat you'd lift the Tarpaulin or would you just go in and call the cops??


One suspect is dead, shot dead yesterday. The other is said to be badly injured?

If I know there was a manhunt and saw blood near a boat id call the police and get them to check not lift it myself. But the article says he did lift it, so I can't understand why he wasn't shot by the suspect.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well done to the Boston police dept for getting the people caught and dealt with so quick. As stated already, the UK could use their ways.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> One suspect is dead, shot dead yesterday. The other is said to be badly injured?
> 
> If I know there was a manhunt and saw blood near a boat id call the police and get them to check not lift it myself. But the article says he did lift it, so I can't understand why he wasn't shot by the suspect.


Yeah one suspect has been shot dead, but they also killed a cop.

Watching BBC news and it's just given a timeline of the events and its just said that a man saw blood close to the boat and called the police, it doesn't say that he pulled back the tarpaulin. I guess someone is making a mountain out of a molehill on the website article or the actual news is cutting things short.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

chelios said:


> Well done to the Boston police dept for getting the people caught and dealt with so quick. As stated already, the UK could use their ways.


agree! everything too pc and focused on human rites off the guilty here


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

chelios said:


> Well done to the Boston police dept for getting the people caught and dealt with so quick. As stated already, the UK could use their ways.





Loveleelady said:


> agree! everything too pc and focused on human rites off the guilty here


They only caught them so quickly as they decided to carry on their killing spree and shot a cop. If they had gone in to hiding I doubt they'd still had found them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Yeah one suspect has been shot dead, but they also killed a cop.
> 
> Watching BBC news and it's just given a timeline of the events and its just said that a man saw blood close to the boat and called the police, it doesn't say that he pulled back the tarpaulin. I guess someone is making a mountain out of a molehill on the website article or the actual news is cutting things short.


You said neither of them are dead :lol: Ones dead, ones badly injured. :confused1:



> Upon opening the tarp covering the boat, the resident found a man covered in blood in the stern and called police.


If he knew he was covered in blood, and it says he opened the tarp, I'd say the news is cutting things short.

I'm telling you, if I was the guy who found him, I'd be the one going into hiding :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You said neither of them are dead :lol: Ones dead, ones badly injured. :confused1:
> 
> If he knew he was covered in blood, and it says he opened the tarp, I'd say the news is cutting things short.
> 
> I'm telling you, if I was the guy who found him, I'd be the one going into hiding :lol:


The neither are dead was in response to this "Ill give it a day before the man who found him is killed in a terrible 'accident'" , and I was talking about the second suspect and the guy that found him. I know the older one is dead,lol.

And it didn't say he knew he was covered in blood, it said he saw blood close to the boat on the news.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The neither are dead was in response to this "Ill give it a day before the man who found him is killed in a terrible 'accident'" , and I was talking about the second suspect and the guy that found him. I know the older one is dead,lol.


Ahh in that case apologies.

And now we play... the waiting game.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22228151
> 
> I'd stop guaranteeing if I was you,would have cost you money if you placed a bet.


the first ones dead second is "badly injured" after a shoot out and flash bang grenades. if he dies in hospital im still right.

im not wrong YET.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

GRAPHIC!!! NSFW!!!!!

Reports state that the bomber who died in hospital fell out of the vehicle his brother was driving during the police chase, and was run over to some extent, and further mentioned that he tried to or did detonate explosives before being detained (would explain the severe bruised face & gash ; from either a blast force or fall from vehicle)

He was also shot.

GRAPHIC!! WARNING LINK BELOW. BODY.

http://i.imgur.com/0U0ozqt.jpg


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

lxm said:


> GRAPHIC!!! NSFW!!!!!
> 
> Reports state that the bomber who died in hospital fell out of the vehicle his brother was driving during the police chase, and was run over to some extent, and further mentioned that he tried to or did detonate explosives before being detained (would explain the severe bruised face & gash ; from either a blast force or fall from vehicle)
> 
> ...


Dear ****ing god!!! Why the hell did I have to click on that. It can never be unseen!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Dear ****ing god!!! Why the hell did I have to click on that. It can never be unseen!


shame someone posted it in full the page before - put me right of my breakfast


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

little one sat next to me wasn`t too chuffed either LOL


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The conspiracy theorists will love this. If the guy does in hospital it'll be "see I told you so". If the guy that found him ever does it'll be "look they killed him off" a d if neither happens it'll be, "the guy that found him in the boat is obviously in on it". How about this theory, some fvcked up extremists decided to bomb some civilians and were caught and killed during their attempted getaway! Some people just don't see. To want to admit that their are some fvcked people in the world willing to kill others for no particular reason!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mal said:


> its a pitty the uk dont have an fbi,and weed out and make disappear all the scum living here,we cant even deport our
> 
> terrorists lol...


We do, in scotland its the SCDEA (scottish crime & drug enforcement agency) and in England SOCA (serious organised crime angency) you just never see or hear about them because they are good at what they do.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> The conspiracy theorists will love this. If the guy does in hospital it'll be "see I told you so". If the guy that found him ever does it'll be "look they killed him off" a d if neither happens it'll be, "the guy that found him in the boat is obviously in on it". How about this theory, some fvcked up extremists decided to bomb some civilians and were caught and killed during their attempted getaway! Some people just don't see. To want to admit that their are some fvcked people in the world willing to kill others for no particular reason!


im not gonna get into a war debate with you as i know i will lose.

but when america is involved in so many wars with different countries, right or wrong its pointless debating it, but i am frankly AMAZED this doesnt happen a LOT more. IF theres so many ****ed up people about to justify the "war on terrorism" why is it these things are actually very rare.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> The conspiracy theorists will love this. If the guy does in hospital it'll be "see I told you so". If the guy that found him ever does it'll be "look they killed him off" a d if neither happens it'll be, "the guy that found him in the boat is obviously in on it". How about this theory, some fvcked up extremists decided to bomb some civilians and were caught and killed during their attempted getaway! Some people just don't see. To want to admit that their are some fvcked people in the world willing to kill others for no particular reason!


You've obviously never watched The Truman Show , they're all in on it........can't say any more though or I'll vanish as well.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> im not gonna get into a war debate with you as i know i will lose.
> 
> but when america is involved in so many wars with different countries, right or wrong its pointless debating it, but i am frankly AMAZED this doesnt happen a LOT more. IF theres so many ****ed up people about to justify the "war on terrorism" why is it these things are actually very rare.


Well one reason could be that the FBI, NSA, CIA, MI6, MI5, SOCA and various other units I've missed, are doing their job. Another reason could be that its actually not that easy to launch these attacks in the US because of the profiling that goes on, so they have to resort to converts. Another reason, which is probably the most likely in my opinion given that Al Q told their followers to launch lone wolf attacks less than a year ago, is that they're too busy taking on softer targets on other countries.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

saxondale said:


> shame someone posted it in full the page before - put me right of my breakfast


Sorry for that. I've been working in an operating department for 10years and guess i'm immune to most sights. Only things that bother me are badly injured kids, twisted testicles that have to be opened up (wince!) and obviously certain smells (which always come about just before my lunch break).


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Well one reason could be that the FBI, NSA, CIA, MI6, MI5, SOCA and various other units I've missed, are doing their job. Another reason could be that its actually not that easy to launch these attacks in the US because of the profiling that goes on, so they have to resort to converts. Another reason, which is probably the most likely in my opinion given that Al Q told their followers to launch lone wolf attacks less than a year ago, is that they're too busy taking on softer targets on other countries.


im not disagreeing with you, but bombs are easily made with household items.

like boston walk up, place bag walk off. get in a car drive off.

i dont believe they have as good "profiling" as you say because they have just as bad of a illegal immigrant problem as we do.

if you mean profiling at the actual events, its a diverse culture like ours.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i don t get it. whats the conspiracy theory behind it? why do people think they are gonna be bumped off


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> i don t get it. whats the conspiracy theory behind it? why do people think they are gonna be bumped off


You can have Osama & Al-Qaeda claiming responsibility for flying planes into buildings and still people will shout conspiracy. I bet the CIA etc have a good chuckle when there are probably quite a few conspiracies that the 9/11 deniers have no clue about.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i don t get it. whats the conspiracy theory behind it? why do people think they are gonna be bumped off


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

When I heard that the surviving bomber in hospital cannot speak, I facepalmed as this is what people were claiming would happen, he would either die or be unable to communicate because its one big conspiracy.. and it gives them more ammo :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lxm said:


> When I heard that the surviving bomber in hospital cannot speak, I facepalmed as this is what people were claiming would happen, he would either die or be unable to communicate because its one big conspiracy.. and it gives them more ammo :whistling:


Wait until he dies and they find a hidden letter at his home address, from the Saudi government ordering him to do it.... :whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

lxm said:


> When I heard that the surviving bomber in hospital cannot speak, I facepalmed as this is what people were claiming would happen, he would either die or be unable to communicate because its one big conspiracy.. and it gives them more ammo :whistling:


SHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Wait until he dies and they find a hidden letter at his home address, from the Saudi government ordering him to do it.... :whistling:


And if they don't find one, well that's even more proof! :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

All slotting into place nicely! :whistling:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> im not disagreeing with you, but bombs are easily made with household items.
> 
> like boston walk up, place bag walk off. get in a car drive off.
> 
> ...


I mean profiling in terms of terrorist profiling. It's not as easy to get terrorists into the country, so they have to try and rely on converts. Which then throws more problems up for terror networks as converts often been found to still hold onto some of their original morals/values. For example converts, although willing to kill innocents for their cause, may hold onto a fear of being caught. They still understand in the back of their mind that what they're about to do will result in either their death or where as full on Al Qaeda terrorists wouldn't give two fvcks about being caught. But these are all just small possibilities as to why this is potentially only the first attack since 9/11.

As I said in my post earlier, the more likely reason in my opinion is that Al Qaeda just don't have the organisational capacity to orchestrate attacks in Western countries due to the increased security conciousness in the West. Also you have to consider that the US is not the only country they're concerned with and it's much easier for them to launch successful attacks on softer targets in countries where security is either lax or corruption is high. Their mission statement last year where they were urging their followers to start launching their own lone wolf attacks would also suggest this. But of course this is all just my opinion on it!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The whole things got dodgy written all over it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The whole things got dodgy written all over it.


Why? What cries out as dodgy to you?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The conspiracy theorist come out at every opportunity. If we believed the sh*t they come out with everything that has ever happened has being a set up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Why? What cries out as dodgy to you?


ermm they had money yet "apparently" robbed a 711 store. they where intelligent yet didnt get out of boston in the after math.

the fbi spoke to the older brother in 2011. it could simply be a case of the kid put his back pack down in the vicinity of a bomb. its not always as simple as, hes muslim, he put a bag down and a bomb went off.

now one is dead other is in a critical condition. these are SUSPECTS they havent been found guilty and there is circumstantial evidence at best.

they effectively put boston under martial law INSTANTLY. im not saying the government planned it or anything but i think they got the most likely suspects and ran with it. cant defend your innocence if your dead.

im not saying anyone is lieing but the media are just making it up as they go along

"A resident of Franklin Street, Watertown, emerged from his home and noticed blood near a boat in his backyard,

Upon opening the tarpaulin covering the boat, he found a man covered in blood in the stern and called police."

so a terrorist who has guns on him and has already set off bombs / shot at people is in a boat. a man comes and checks under the tarpaulin and sees him the guy just lays there and doesnt do anything. then has an hour long fire fight with the police resulting in flash bangs being thrown ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gycraig said:


> ermm they had money yet "apparently" robbed a 711 store. they where intelligent yet didnt get out of boston in the after math.
> 
> the fbi spoke to the older brother in 2011. it could simply be a case of the kid put his back pack down in the vicinity of a bomb. its not always as simple as, hes muslim, he put a bag down and a bomb went off.
> 
> ...


AND it's been rumoured a white fiat uno was seen in the vicinity of the finish line moments before the blasts....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gycraig said:


> its not always as simple as, hes muslim, he put a bag down and a bomb went off.


But it probably is as simple as that.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

kingdale said:


> But it probably is as simple as that.


how many times have people / the press thought thats "probably" what happened and been wrong


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Surely if they didn't do it they would just turn themselves in for it to be proved... Rather than have a gun fight or two


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Why? What cries out as dodgy to you?


The fact that there doesnt seem to be any clear evidence


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> ermm they had money yet "apparently" robbed a 711 store. they where intelligent yet didnt get out of boston in the after math.


The Police have already released a statement saying that the two suspected bombers did NOT rob the 711 store.



gycraig said:


> the fbi spoke to the older brother in 2011. it could simply be a case of the kid put his back pack down in the vicinity of a bomb. its not always as simple as, hes muslim, he put a bag down and a bomb went off.


You're right it could be a case of them having the wrong guys, however killing a cop while stealing a car and throwing explosives out of the car while being chased by the police before coming to a stop and opening fire on the police would suggest that they may have been involved. Also a point to consider is how many people actually walk around with a large backpack on and put it down then walk off leaving it there?



gycraig said:


> now one is dead other is in a critical condition. these are SUSPECTS they havent been found guilty and there is circumstantial evidence at best.


How can you claim circumstantial evidence at best? Unless of course you're involved in the investigation? We don't know every last bit of detailed evidence that the FBI etc have and we only know what the media are telling us and they've so far managed to jump to a lot of conclusions already. Plus my previous point about using explosives and opening fire on the police suggest that they were desperately trying to get away for some reason. Also bare in mind that the FBI will never fully disclose their evidence gathering measures anyway, because to do so would give the very people they try to catch an advantage.



gycraig said:


> they effectively put boston under martial law INSTANTLY. im not saying the government planned it or anything but i think they got the most likely suspects and ran with it. cant defend your innocence if your dead.


I actually think putting Boston under martial law (well almost anyway) was a good move. It meant that there were no people moving around and made it easier for them to conduct their search.



gycraig said:


> im not saying anyone is lieing but the media are just making it up as they go along


Well that's just the media for you. They all want to be the first to break the story so fill in the gaps and often get it wrong, especially in fluid situations like this one.



gycraig said:


> "A resident of Franklin Street, Watertown, emerged from his home and noticed blood near a boat in his backyard,
> 
> Upon opening the tarpaulin covering the boat, he found a man covered in blood in the stern and called police."
> 
> so a terrorist who has guns on him and has already set off bombs / shot at people is in a boat. a man comes and checks under the tarpaulin and sees him the guy just lays there and doesnt do anything. then has an hour long fire fight with the police resulting in flash bangs being thrown ?


I read that he was soaked in blood and teh guy that found him then fell off his ladder in fear before calling the police. I've also read varying reports on the "gun battle". Some say it was a raging firefight that lasted 40 minutes, other reports suggest it was a small exchange of gunfire. What seems to be the case to me, having seen the video footage and the pictures of the boat is that a small exchange of gunfire was had as the suspect realised he was about to be caught then the SWAT teams used flashbangs etc to flush him out. There is one picture of him climbing out of the boat himself, so it can't have been the "raging gun battle" that some of the papers are suggesting. As for the terrorist not responding to the guy pulling the tarp up. If he had lost a lot of blood, which is what has been suggested then he would have been dazed and confused while laying there in the boat. The owner of the boat pulling the tarp back could have been enough of a shock to the suspect to give him enough of an adrenaline boost to make a last stand, but he wouldn't have necessarily reacted quickly enough to the boat owner in the first instance.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> The fact that there doesnt seem to be any clear evidence


That's it?! The bombing's happened less than a week ago and your hunch that something is dodgy is based on their isn't any clear evidence being presented? They haven't even finished processing the crime scene!!

Lets look at we've been told has happened. Two bombs went off. Then, two guys who were seen at the location of the bombing who both left large rucksacks behind shot a cop as they tried to steal a car (this in itself warrant a heavy handed approach, and many on this very site call for the death penalty for murderers). Presumably they're trying to make a getaway as they've realised they're suspects. They flee only to be chased by more cops. In their attempted escape they used explosives against the police and shot at them where one was killed and the other got away. He was then found hiding in a boat, shot at the cops again and was then detained.

Of course it could, as some have suggested just be a coincidence. I mean the two brother could both be morons who just happened to both be stupid enough to leave their rucksacks behind without neither one noticing. They may have just been borrowing a mates car when the cop found them and maybe he didn't identify himself so they shot him in self defence and fled for their own safety. Then as they were peacefully driving down the road they could have been freaked out by all the cars trying to ram them off the road and decided to use their firework display kit against the cops, plus it's quite possible that their guns, accidentally went off multiple times, and lets be honest, if they're both stupid enough to leave large rucksacks behind then they may just be stupid enough to keep the accidentally firing gun pointed at the police. And the guy that was hiding in the boat could have just been having a lie down for some peace and quiet after his stressful day of being falsely chased and shot at by the police. I know which one sounds more likely to me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> That's it?! The bombing's happened less than a week ago and your hunch that something is dodgy is based on their isn't any clear evidence being presented? They haven't even finished processing the crime scene!!
> 
> Lets look at we've been told has happened. Two bombs went off. Then, two guys who were seen at the location of the bombing who both left large rucksacks behind shot a cop as they tried to steal a car (this in itself warrant a heavy handed approach, and many on this very site call for the death penalty for murderers). Presumably they're trying to make a getaway as they've realised they're suspects. They flee only to be chased by more cops. In their attempted escape they used explosives against the police and shot at them where one was killed and the other got away. He was then found hiding in a boat, shot at the cops again and was then detained.
> 
> Of course it could, as some have suggested just be a coincidence. I mean the two brother could both be morons who just happened to both be stupid enough to leave their rucksacks behind without neither one noticing. They may have just been borrowing a mates car when the cop found them and maybe he didn't identify himself so they shot him in self defence and fled for their own safety. Then as they were peacefully driving down the road they could have been freaked out by all the cars trying to ram them off the road and decided to use their firework display kit against the cops, plus it's quite possible that their guns, accidentally went off multiple times, and lets be honest, if they're both stupid enough to leave large rucksacks behind then they may just be stupid enough to keep the accidentally firing gun pointed at the police. And the guy that was hiding in the boat could have just been having a lie down for some peace and quiet after his stressful day of being falsely chased and shot at by the police. I know which one sounds more likely to me.


Thing is theres pictures of quite a few people with rucksacks, i havnt seen any pictures of those 2 guys dropping rucksacks, surely the goverment would want to show the nation the cctv/photos of the 2 guys who are suspects doing the bad deed?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thing is theres pictures of quite a few people with rucksacks, i havnt seen any pictures of those 2 guys dropping rucksacks, surely the goverment would want to show the nation the cctv/photos of the 2 guys who are suspects doing the bad deed?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Latest is that the surviving suspect actually attempted suicide by shooting himself in the mouth, leading to his throat injuries.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

lxm said:


> Latest is that the surviving suspect actually attempted suicide by shooting himself in the mouth, leading to his throat injuries.


To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


Maybe the government has been secretly giving them roids, without them knowing, for them to react aggressively when being pursued by the police. It is the perfect plan.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Maybe the government has been secretly giving them roids, without them knowing, for them to react aggressively when being pursued by the police. It is the perfect plan.


YES!!! This is what we need. Some proper realistic suggestions uninfluenced by the media. This must be what has happened. It's much more realistic than just a straight out conspiracy and waaay more realistic than 2 people simply being murdering cvnts. I'm tempted to rep you in advance of the conspiracy superhero Alex Jones revealing this story.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> YES!!! This is what we need. Some proper realistic suggestions uninfluenced by the media. This must be what has happened. It's much more realistic than just a straight out conspiracy and waaay more realistic than 2 people simply being murdering cvnts. I'm tempted to rep you in advance of the conspiracy superhero Alex Jones revealing this story.


Thanks, it took me roughly 5 seconds to come up with the truth about this master plan. If I don't post for a while, you know it is because the powers that be have got rid of me, so you will have to disregard your own safety and spread the truth.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Thanks, it took me roughly 5 seconds to come up with the truth about this master plan. If I don't post for a while, you know it is because the powers that be have got rid of me, so you will have to disregard your own safety and spread the truth.


Ten 4 rubber duck! If you wrap tin foil around your head this will prevent them from locating you via your brain waves and give you a better chance to get away!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


that one just makes no sense as he can still type


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


could he not just write it down though? they havent thought this through properly


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


what about sign language


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

gycraig said:


> that one just makes no sense as he can still type





Ashcrapper said:


> could he not just write it down though? they havent thought this through properly





Mr_Morocco said:


> what about sign language


Hang on a minute you don't think that ............ I don't want to say it but .......... maybe ............... just maybe ......... he did try and shoot himself then? Oh hang on. He's probably blown his hands of on one of his own grenades and is also blind from the flashbangs. It's all making sense now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Hang on a minute you don't think that ............ I don't want to say it but .......... maybe ............... just maybe ......... he did try and shoot himself then? Oh hang on. He's probably blown his hands of on one of his own grenades and is also blind from the flashbangs. It's all making sense now.


fingers fell off in a bumpy ambulance ride to the hospital


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Ten 4 rubber duck! If you wrap tin foil around your head this will prevent them from locating you via your brain waves and give you a better chance to get away!


I actually think that the tin foil thing was spread by the government, just to make us who know the truth look a bit silly and stop people taking us seriously. It doesn't actually stop them tracking you.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I actually think that the tin foil thing was spread by the government, just to make us who know the truth look a bit silly and stop people taking us seriously. It doesn't actually stop them tracking you.


Holy sh!t, of course. It doesn't stop anything. In fact, I bet they can't even track us by using our brains. I bet the Government did make it up like you said, but not so we would look stupid. It must be so they can identify who the truth knowers are!! QUICK, TAKE OFF THE FOIL HATS!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the conspiracy theories are created to stop us talking about the real conspiracies that are going on right in front of our eyes. lizard people, the new world order and mind control. open you eyes people and save yourselves before it is too late


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> fingers fell off in a bumpy ambulance ride to the hospital


sounds plausible


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> To most, that makes sense, however, give it a few minutes and there'll be stories about the FBI forced him to shoot himself in the throat so that they could provide a suspect, but one that no-one could never talk to anyone again so that the world will never know "the truth"!!!


You clearly haven't seen the film shooter, with the CIA suicide contraption :whistling:

Everyone knows Hollywood are famed for getting facts correct


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Holy sh!t, of course. It doesn't stop anything. In fact, I bet they can't even track us by using our brains. I bet the Government did make it up like you said, but not so we would look stupid. It must be so they can identify who the truth knowers are!! QUICK, TAKE OFF THE FOIL HATS!!


I like you theory on tin foil hats better. There is probably a load of UKM members in turmoil now, trying to decided whether to take their tin foil hat off or not.



Ashcrapper said:


> the conspiracy theories are created to stop us talking about the real conspiracies that are going on right in front of our eyes. lizard people, the new world order and mind control. open you eyes people and save yourselves before it is too late


I have already discussed my opinion on the selfish lizards in the cancer cure thread when people thought that the powers that be wouldn't hide it because their loved ones also get cancer... Of course, the selfish lizards are immune to cancer so have never experienced that scenario. I am currently raising a army of steroid abusing birds of prey, so that they can hunt and kill the lizard people one day.



onthebuild said:


> You clearly haven't seen the film shooter, with the CIA suicide contraption :whistling:
> 
> Everyone knows Hollywood are famed for getting facts correct


I think their preferred method is strangling with a tie, placing the body in a rucksack, and then suggesting that it was some kind of sexual fetish gone wrong.

In fairness, they would have trouble getting a fact incorrect wouldn't they


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> View attachment 118541


Thats enough proof for me and add the murdering of an officer and the throwing of explosives into the equation then you dont have to be sherlock fcuking holmes to solve the non mysterious mystery!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> I think their preferred method is strangling with a tie, placing the body in a rucksack, and then suggesting that it was some kind of sexual fetish gone wrong.
> 
> In fairness, they would have trouble getting a fact incorrect wouldn't they


I don't understand, I cant see anything that's 'gone wrong' in that scenario :confused1:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I don't understand, I cant see anything that's 'gone wrong' in that scenario :confused1:


Because everyone knows a sports holdall is by far the better bag to use


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Because everyone knows a sports holdall is by far the better bag to use


Ahh gotcha :stupid:

It all comes down to tensile strength, I should have noticed that, I admit I'm just an amateur. :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh gotcha :stupid:
> 
> It all comes down to tensile strength, I should have noticed that, I admit I'm just an amateur. :lol:


Nope, a rucksack would topple over with a body in it thus potentially spilling some contents (them drawstrings are sh!t) whereas a sports holdall will zip up and just sit there til the end of time unless someone moves it!

Trust me, i know about these things!

pssssst.. you aint seen me..... right :wink:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Nope, a rucksack would topple over with a body in it thus potentially spilling some contents (them drawstrings are sh!t) whereas a sports holdall will zip up and just sit there til the end of time unless someone moves it!
> 
> Trust me, i know about these things!
> 
> pssssst.. you aint seen me..... right :wink:


Any particular brand? :whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Any particular brand? :whistling:


Oh louis vuitton darling of course


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Oh louis vuitton darling of course


Excellent news, I'm sure ken bates will have one of those. Talk about two birds with one stone.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/story/1081411/boston-bombs-suspects-father-planning-us-trip

:whistling:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fabregas has put some weight on.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1081411/boston-bombs-suspects-father-planning-us-trip
> 
> :whistling:


The problem with this that the parents will never believe their children are capable of this sort if thing. My mum refused to believe some if the things I was involved in in Iraq, and they weren't particularly bad either, so imagine what it must be like for this woman being told her little boy is a terrorist and responsible for murder and maiming lots of people! Also, the bombers aren't just going to start shouting about their plans so their parents wouldn't know anyway.

The FBI announcing that they have a surveillance team on someone kind of defeats the purpose of surveillance and I'd say its either a complete lie from the mother, or she was told that by the FBI because they didn't have enough evidence to mount a surveillance op and were just bluffing her. There's pictures and CCTV footage of them leaving their bags in the same place the bombs went off for Christ sake! It's pretty clear cut. And as for her talking about the cars being different that they stole, well that's down to the press getting their facts wrong unfortunately.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1081330/boston-video-of-bomber-dancing-amid-shock

But then you get this [email protected] headline, which at first glance meant that they were dancing because the bomb had gone off.

Don't forget that the News has only two main sources: Reuters & Associated Press, both are companies so how can any news be unbiased?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1081330/boston-video-of-bomber-dancing-amid-shock
> 
> But then you get this [email protected] headline, which at first glance meant that they were dancing because the bomb had gone off.
> 
> Don't forget that the News has only two main sources: Reuters & Associated Press, both are companies so how can any news be unbiased?


This is the problem with the media. Regardless of their information they are still a business so they'll manipulate headlines and headings and sometimes even the content to make it more appealing and get more readers. They'll also publish a story as soon as they can before all the facts are given, filling in the blanks to make sure they're the first to publish or at least keeping up with their competition. That's why I'm always slightly confused by people who think that changing stories from the press is a sign of a conspiracy.

They can be bastards at times and I myself have experienced their manipulation. I was interviewed in 2005 about deploying to Iraq and I said I was "looking forward to seeing how the place had changed since 2003/2004 when I was last there. It's a beautiful country and some of the people are amazing, especially when you get out of the city's but at the moment, because of the insurgency and IED threat, I can think of better places to be deployed. That was changed to "I can't wait to get back out there and get on with the job but that's about it. I was there in 2004 and I suppose it'd be nice to see if there are any changes but I'm not really looking forward to being back out there. There's definitely better places to go in the world than Iraq." Not a massive change in story but enough to make it sound like I really didn't want to go, and enough for it to fit into their anti war story they were running!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

See what you mean, the slight change of wording provokes a different reaction...my immediate thought about the published version was' he sounds negative'

When you were quite the opposite; they left out any praise from you.

I try to get all my info from many sources, but the daily fail isn't one of them...The Sport always gives a balanced view! :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> See what you mean, the slight change of wording provokes a different reaction...my immediate thought about the published version was' he sounds negative'
> 
> When you were quite the opposite; they left out any praise from you.
> 
> I try to get all my info from many sources, but the daily fail isn't one of them...The Sport always gives a balanced view! :lol:


Exactly, and that's not the only time I've personally experienced something like that where the media is concerned. They do it all the time though, all media outlets do, and they're only really any good for getting general info.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've given up reading the Newspapers of late, but saw a headline today about Kate & Wills daughter becoming queen one day.

My heart is filled with joy. :rolleye:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I've given up reading the Newspapers of late, but saw a headline today about Kate & Wills daughter becoming queen one day.
> 
> My heart is filled with joy. :rolleye:


They announced that they're gonna call the baby 'Diana' yet? :whistling:


----------

